# 54 Wasp, maybe.



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 2, 2015)

Picked this up last week, Sept. '54. Painted S-2's, and no light or truss rods make me think it's a Wasp. 



schwinn 1 by njabatsis, on Flickr


----------



## mruiz (Oct 2, 2015)

That is a wasp. Just wrong seat.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a 56 wasp. Your chain guard is different than mine. Mine also has a springer fork.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2015)

Awhipple said:


> I have a 56 wasp. Your chain guard is different than mine. Mine also has a springer fork.




I assume you mean chain ring. Yes, they must've had a surplus of these Phantom rings, as you see a lot of junior models with it 53-55. My baby is my 59 Wasp, which is also springer equipped.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah Adam
I got a 1959 also, mine is equip with thrush rods. I got the same seat and color scheme. I hear these seats are hard to come by?


----------



## ticketsfor2011 (Oct 13, 2015)

What did you pay and what is it worth?  I pucked ip a 55 wasp for 75 in similar shape. Repainting it right now. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 13, 2015)

I wouldn't repaint the one above in million years. Do you have pics of yours?


ticketsfor2011 said:


> What did you pay and what is it worth?  I pucked ip a 55 wasp for 75 in similar shape. Repainting it right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ticketsfor2011 (Oct 14, 2015)

I will try to find one.  It is broken down and being painted. I am leaving the chain guuard original since you can slightly see the Wasp emblem.  It was in very rough shape.  

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 18, 2015)

mruiz said:


> Yeah Adam
> I got a 1959 also, mine is equip with thrush rods. I got the same seat and color scheme. I hear these seats are hard to come by?




That's a Mesinger off a late 70s Murray Monterey. It does look like the HD seat offered on these though! That bike came with a later blue S seat, and 80s S-2's, note the high flangge front hub.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 18, 2015)

ticketsfor2011 said:


> What did you pay and what is it worth?  I pucked ip a 55 wasp for 75 in similar shape. Repainting it right now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk




$45, a smokin' deal!


----------



## mruiz (Oct 19, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> That's a Mesinger off a late 70s Murray Monterey. It does look like the HD seat offered on these though! That bike came with a later blue S seat, and 80s S-2's, note the high flangge front hub.




The person I bought my 59, had a tan Phantom seat put on in 59. he did not like the blue two tone. Messenger.


----------

